# Amazon sword shooting off runners



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey all,

My amazon sword plant is starting to send off a bunch of runners that have what appear to be a number of new smaller sword plants. I assume the plant is propogating, but I'm not sure what to do about it, if anything. 

Should I be cutting these runners off? Will the main plant be harmed if I do?

I'm not really interested in growing any additional sword plants, but I don't want to ruin the established plant.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Leave them until they grow leaves and perhaps roots. Won't hurt mother plant.


----------



## TheYellowDart (May 3, 2010)

Let them grow and then sell them on here for cheap.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can let them grow a bit and cut them off or you can just let them continue to grow. They start taking in their own nutrients once they get big enough leaves.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Once the off-shoot has its own roots you can safely cut it from the main plant. I also cut-off the "stem" at the base of the main plant, too.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks everyone. The runners have lots of clumps of leaves, but no roots yet. I'll let them get bigger and then cut them & post them here for cheap.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Daryl said:


> Good to know. Thanks everyone. The runners have lots of clumps of leaves, but no roots yet. I'll let them get bigger and then cut them & *post them here for cheap.*


...and everyone gets in line to be the first to send a PM


----------

